# Fuck the Tigers



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2006)

That is all.


----------



## OzzyC (Oct 27, 2006)

um...why?
im not really a sports guy so i have to ask


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 27, 2006)

They just lost the World Series, and they played like total shit.


----------



## Leon (Oct 28, 2006)

i'm not too sad about it. my ex was a huge tigers fan, and it'll be nice to NOT hear her going on and on about them for a while


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2006)

Fuck tiger's pitching and "hitting"  zumaya and rodney must feel like wicked douches.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 28, 2006)

No shit! Hitting?  Hitting?!

How 'bout dem errors? 

What the fuck happened to the team that whooped the fucking Yankees? Are the Tiger's the new Red Sox? 8 errors?!


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> No shit! Hitting?  Hitting?!
> 
> How 'bout dem errors?
> 
> What the fuck happened to the team that whooped the fucking Yankees? Are the Tiger's the new Red Sox? 8 errors?!


HEY HEY!! watch it


----------

